# Increase Your Bandwidth By 20%



## Shane

Hey all,

Somthing i though i would share with you all....

Increase Your Bandwidth By 20%, It Really Works
Increase your Bandwidth by 20%
Windows uses 20% of your bandwidth! Get it back

A nice little tweak for XP. M*crosoft reserve 20% of your available bandwidth for their own purposes (suspect for updates and interrogating your machine etc..)

Here's how to get it back:

Click Start-->Run-->type "gpedit.msc" without the "

This opens the group policy editor. Then go to:

Local Computer Policy-->Computer Configuration-->Administrative Templates-->Network-->QOS Packet Scheduler-->Limit Reservable Bandwidth

Double click on Limit Reservable bandwidth. It will say it is not configured, but the truth is under the 'Explain' tab :

"By default, the Packet Scheduler limits the system to 20 percent of the bandwidth of a connection, but you can use this setting to override the default."

So the trick is to ENABLE reservable bandwidth, then set it to ZERO. This will allow the system to reserve nothing, rather than the default 20%.
works on XP Pro, and 2000
other OS not tested.



its do-able only in xp pro.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spike27z

I'm gonna wait for people to agree before trying

>_>


----------



## Shane

Well i tried it and ive had no problems,But yeah go ahead and wait to see what other people say.

My internet seems to have got faster too,Especialy downloads and i think its because of this.


----------



## Bobo

well it doesn't work on XP home....


----------



## way2evil

AMD said:
			
		

> its do-able only in xp pro.



^^


----------



## Shane

AMD said:
			
		

> its do-able only in xp pro.



Yep,Thats the advantages of Xp pro


----------



## Bobo

way2evil said:
			
		

> ^^





> works on XP Pro, and 2000
> * other OS not tested*.


 I just figured I'd test it and tell you guys for sure....


----------



## diduknowthat

Well i followed the steps and disabled it...i'll try to download something from an uncapped source once i have lunch


----------



## kgod86

wow just ran a bandwith test

b4 706
after 1700


----------



## wicked859

Im on xp home, so I cant try it but if im not mistaken, cant your isp get upset and ban you over raising it to high?


----------



## Arm_Pit

wicked859 said:
			
		

> Im on xp home, so I cant try it but if im not mistaken, cant your isp get upset and ban you over raising it to high?


No.....Basicly what they are saying is windos is makig you have less then your ISP is giving you anyways.


I am able to currently get more then my ISP package without doing this, and after I get the same speeds. about 5.5mbps


----------



## Skizzor

I did it and it made a increase in performance and bandwith tests.


----------



## Nini

It incleased mine by a few... i dont think itll make a dramatic difference


----------



## Shane

wicked859 said:
			
		

> Im on xp home, so I cant try it but if im not mistaken, cant your isp get upset and ban you over raising it to high?



No thats uncapping your connection,In the uk this is higly illegal and you can be fined and sent to prison.
The tweak i said is for windows,It has nothing to do with messing around with your Isps limit,It doesnt change that.



> I did it and it made a increase in performance and bandwith tests.



Well at least we know it works now,Even if its not a dramatic difference,A few is better than nothing ay?


----------



## Motoxrdude

Thats why my download speeds where a lot faster with Linux....
I did what you said and i am going to test it here in a sec.


----------



## 4W4K3

This has been posted here before, granted a long time ago. It's not a significant boost, if any, but some people may notice a few "points" increase with speed tests.

EDIT: Also worth mentioning, you *can* do this in XP HE. You just need to manually install the GPE. There are actually quite a few *XP Pro only* things that can be done in XP HE with a bit of work.

As seen here - http://www.geocities.com/kilian0072002/GPEditHome.htm


----------



## Motoxrdude

My DL speeds went up about 8KPS after i did this, nothing too significant.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I noticed a difference, thanks AMD.


----------



## Shane

monkeysims said:
			
		

> I noticed a difference, thanks AMD.



No problem,I mean some people may see a differance,And some may not but anyway just thought i would share it with you all.

Its helped me anyways so....


----------



## thealmightyone

I should notice a difference, as when I calculated the speed I was downloading at, it was a bit smaller than what it SHOULD be.


----------



## n00b9287

Nice 1, mine went from 1.6 to 1.7, I would rather use it then Micro$soft, I am using XP Pro BTW.


----------



## Shane

n00b9287 said:
			
		

> Nice 1, mine went from 1.6 to 1.7, I would rather use it then Micro$soft, I am using XP Pro BTW.



Good,Another satisfied customer


----------



## cell4me

If you have realy fast internet say 10MB I can see this would give you a pretty good increase...ya figure 10MB dsl you would get say 8MB download speeds because of overhead but after tweak you might get 8.5MB or even 9MB


----------



## Arti_2005

I havent really downloaded anything but pages seem to load faster. Thanx AMD


----------



## H-Bomb

Bandwidth b4 = 894 kb/s
After = 950 kb/s

Not much but appears to have worked.


----------



## Shane

H-Bomb said:
			
		

> Bandwidth b4 = 894 kb/s
> After = 950 kb/s
> 
> Not much but appears to have worked.



Well im glad it worked and i didnt cause everyone to F*** up their pc


----------



## jp198780

damnnn, i deffinaetly see a speed difference, how did you come about this?


----------



## Arti_2005

Is there a way to do it on XP home edition? I wanna do it on my laptop which runs on wireless and i while the extra lil speed


----------



## Shady

did anyone notice a difference in the upload speed ?


----------



## jimmymac

Arti_2005 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to do it on XP home edition? I wanna do it on my laptop which runs on wireless and i while the extra lil speed




4W4K3 posted some info on it here:

http://www.computerforum.com/53033-increase-your-bandwidth-20-a-2.html#post391673


----------



## jp198780

it wont kill you pc or anything, try it.


----------



## jp198780

http://reviews.cnet.com/7009-7254_7-0.html?CType=5733&ac=080&ISPID=405001&ISPNAME=&&kbps=147.2, thats my C600, i have 768k dsl, shouldnt i be faster?


----------



## Arti_2005

jimmymac said:
			
		

> 4W4K3 posted some info on it here:
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/53033-increase-your-bandwidth-20-a-2.html#post391673




Oops musta missed that. Thanx


----------



## jp198780

AMD said:
			
		

> works on XP Pro, and 2000
> other OS not tested.
> 
> its do-able only in xp pro.



only with XP Pro? tryed it in 2000, didnt seem 2 have the same stuff as XP Pro, soo i guess it only works with Pro...


----------



## Shane

jp198780 said:
			
		

> only with XP Pro? tryed it in 2000, didnt seem 2 have the same stuff as XP Pro, soo i guess it only works with Pro...



I dont know,But i do know it works with Xp pro because i done it on my comp and a friends and ts made both mine and his downloads faster for some reason.


----------



## jp198780

ok, i did it 2 with my XP Pro pc's, does make it faster, i can really see a difference. how did you ever come across that? lol.

and, did you try it on 2000 Pro?

EDIT: here's my speeds, i got DSL, should i be faster? 159KBPS Download, 262KBPS Upload.


----------



## 999roses

i've read some mazines which said this is useless.well,i don't know.


----------



## Motoxrdude

jp198780 said:
			
		

> ok, i did it 2 with my XP Pro pc's, does make it faster, i can really see a difference. how did you ever come across that? lol.
> 
> and, did you try it on 2000 Pro?
> 
> EDIT: here's my speeds, i got DSL, should i be faster? 159KBPS Download, 262KBPS Upload.


You have to tell us what DSL you signed up for, 384kbps, 768kbps, 1.5mbps, etc.


----------



## jp198780

768kbps.


----------



## Shane

999roses said:
			
		

> i've read some mazines which said this is useless.well,i don't know.



If you dont know,Dont say anything 

From what i can see its worked on most people that have tried it here so maybe your wrong?


----------



## wicked859

Well, Im trying it on media center when I get home..........


----------



## soccerdude

I did it and I didn't really see a difference but it is something good to know.


----------



## dragon2309

i tried it, i dont notice any difference, i am on 6Mb afterall, so it probably doesnt notice all that much...


----------



## Shane

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> i tried it, i dont notice any difference, i am on 6Mb afterall, so it probably doesnt notice all that much...



Yeah well some of us do have slower connections (Including myself)Im not sure what my Broadband cable connection speed is but it worked for me.

Realy theres no point in doing it anyway if your internets already realy fast.


----------



## SubDude199

DUDE THIS REALLY WORKS.
compare this test I did after the mod to the one in my avitar!..  NICEE.. Thanks so much..


----------



## johnny

Does this only work if you have DSL internet or does it also work with Cable?


----------



## SubDude199

I would have to say that windows looks at any connection to the internet and treats it the same..Im sure it will work for DSL, but if you sppeeds are less than 5 megs or so you might not notice it (not like I did anyway with a 3 meg jump)... go for it, it cant hurt and it only takes 20 seconds to do..


----------



## Geoff

Thanks for the tip.  I tried it and it did make a difference according to some speed tests, but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## Shane

johnny said:


> Does this only work if you have DSL internet or does it also work with Cable?



wow i posted this ages ago lol.

yes it works on cable just fine 

your welcome SubDude199


----------



## SubDude199

yea man,. I love it.. this thread shoud be cleaned up and made a sticky!@


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I tried it.
Didn't notice much of a difference.

I am MCE with 6mb DSL. 


Thanks Though.


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I tried it.
> Didn't notice much of a difference.
> 
> I am MCE with 6mb DSL.
> 
> 
> Thanks Though.



yeah i think you only realy notice a difference if your still using slower connection,i think i have 2MB connection i dunno

but i did notice a differance with browsing speed etc.

your welcome


----------



## kof2000

it works. i gained over 100kb/sec


----------



## Shane

kof2000 said:


> it works. i gained over 100kb/sec



good to hear that...every little helps


----------



## HELP_ME

4W4K3 said:


> This has been posted here before, granted a long time ago. It's not a significant boost, if any, but some people may notice a few "points" increase with speed tests.
> 
> EDIT: Also worth mentioning, you *can* do this in XP HE. You just need to manually install the GPE. There are actually quite a few *XP Pro only* things that can be done in XP HE with a bit of work.
> 
> As seen here - http://www.geocities.com/kilian0072002/GPEditHome.htm



that site is gone :/ do you mind telling me what to do in XP HE? i really need it


----------



## theboy

Does Microsoft use that 20% for Windows updates or something???


----------



## Jet

I didn't get anything different. 

XP Pro, 1.5/256


----------



## patrickv

baf, Xp pro here, no difference


----------



## munkyeetr

QACJared said:


> Does vista do this?


Yes, Vista also has this same setting.


----------



## rbxslvr

Doesn't do anything.  I tried it set to 0% and 90% and there was no noticeable difference.


----------



## PabloTeK

It's probably a horrible coincidence but after rebooting after doing this mod XP Pro refused to load although choosing to go back to the most recent settings fixed this. It probably didn't help that this XP installation is severely fooked.


----------



## munkyeetr

GCR said:


> It's probably a horrible coincidence but after rebooting after doing this mod XP Pro refused to load although choosing to go back to the most recent settings fixed this. It probably didn't help that this XP installation is severely fooked.



Yes, probably a coincidence. I had no problems booting after applying the change.




			
				rbxslvr said:
			
		

> Doesn't do anything. I tried it set to 0% and 90% and there was no noticeable difference.


I did see a _slight_ increase in download rates, maybe an extra 30KB/s or so.


----------



## PohTayToez

Wow, I'm glad someone bumped this.  At speedtest.net I went from 3315kb/s to 3641kb/s... pretty deece increase.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Platinum

I didn't experience any change. Actually I lie... I did, my speeds went down from ~4200 kb/s down to ~3900 kb/s down and ~1300 kb/s up to ~1200 kb/s up.


----------



## Shane

GCR said:


> It's probably a horrible coincidence but after rebooting after doing this mod XP Pro refused to load although choosing to go back to the most recent settings fixed this. It probably didn't help that this XP installation is severely fooked.



sorry this happned mate...but im sure you changed something wrongly to cause this...ive done it on my pc,My friends and the people who have replied to this post have too and they havnt had any problems



PohTayToez said:


> Wow, I'm glad someone bumped this.  At speedtest.net I went from 3315kb/s to 3641kb/s... pretty deece increase.  Thanks a lot.



yeah even if its not much of an increase every little helps right

your welcome 



			
				rbxslvr said:
			
		

> Doesn't do anything. I tried it set to 0% and 90% and there was no noticeable difference.


you are running Xp pro right?
i dont think it works in Home edition...also you probably didnt do it right.


----------



## PabloTeK

Well XP on this is buggered to be frank, errors left right and centre. it needs a reformat to sort it all out, hopefully I'll get my new CD soon and I can then try this tweak out.


----------



## rbxslvr

Nevakonaza said:


> you are running Xp pro right?
> i dont think it works in Home edition...also you probably didnt do it right.



"Microsoft Windows XP Professional v2002 SP2"


----------



## Shane

rbxslvr said:


> "Microsoft Windows XP Professional v2002 SP2"



you probably didnt do it right then


----------



## SubDude199

PohTayToez said:


> Wow, I'm glad someone bumped this.  At speedtest.net I went from 3315kb/s to 3641kb/s... pretty deece increase.  Thanks a lot.



yeye, that was me, and im glad I found it to.. I was just looking a few pages back and came by it.. I also thing I got the bigger gain, Im looking at a 3 meg gain with this mod!!


----------



## SubDude199

Platinum said:


> I didn't experience any change. Actually I lie... I did, my speeds went down from ~4200 kb/s down to ~3900 kb/s down and ~1300 kb/s up to ~1200 kb/s up.



try both tests with and without at 4am.. there is to many variables otherwise.


----------



## kof2000

rbxslvr said:


> "Microsoft Windows XP Professional v2002 SP2"



start>run>gpedit.msc>administrative templates>network>qos packet scheduler>limit reservable bandwidth> set from not configured to enable and set number 20 to 0, apply. done.


----------



## dmw2692004

hmmm good tip. it gave me a few 100kb/ps on my download.. nothing that much on my uploads though.


----------



## rbxslvr

kof2000 said:


> start>run>gpedit.msc>administrative templates>network>qos packet scheduler>limit reservable bandwidth> set from not configured to enable and set number 20 to 0, apply. done.


that's what I did


----------



## CompyGuy

noticed that someone said this works with vista, anyone know how?


----------



## CompyGuy

How would you do this on vista?


----------



## munkyeetr

CompyGuy said:


> How would you do this on vista?


 I followed the exact same instructions.

I am using Vista Ultimate though, so group policy editor may be limited or unavailable in other versions. I'm not sure.

EDIT: I just found a blog that says GPEditor is only available in XP Pro and Vista Ultimate, and by _coincidence_ it was also talking about this same topic.

It's in the entry for Tuesday, July 10, 2007
http://themediaguru.blogspot.com/


----------



## munkyeetr

For people not using XPP or Vista Ultimate, there may be a manual registry hack to accomplish this. I'm going to poke around a little and try to see what Registry setting the GPEditor created or changed. Anyone else who _does not fear the Registry_, feel free to poke around also.


----------



## SubDude199

there is a much easier way to do it.. go to network connection, click on the connection that connects you to the internet, right click on it, select properties - then uncheck "Qos packet scheduler".. see:







compare that to what the walkthrew shows, thats what were doing is adjusting the packer scheduler, so if its diabled.. it cant scheduel anything..vola

walkthrew brings you here:


----------



## rbxslvr

munkyeetr said:


> For people not using XPP or Vista Ultimate, there may be a manual registry hack to accomplish this. I'm going to poke around a little and try to see what Registry setting the GPEditor created or changed. Anyone else who _does not fear the Registry_, feel free to poke around also.


I remember doing a science project of a certain registry key's effect on a single file's download speed.  Let me see if I can dig it up. (That was 2 years ago in 7th grade).  I love the registry... if you open up HKEY_Current_User->Control Panel->Colors... that's my latest and greatest obsession.  (The active title one is a RGB value for that animation when you minimize or maximize... where the title bar shrinks and travels down to your taskbar.  I set it to hot pink... to find out what it did... and have not changed it back yet... pretty annoying)

I'll have a look-see

EDIT: forgot to mention that activetitle also controls the selected date color in the date & time settings window, and some "loading" progress bars.  Specifically, the ones that are normally a dark shade of blue.



EDIT2:  Found it.  This is copied and pasted straight out of the methods page...


> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
> 
> 10.	Now you need to create two files on the right side of the screen.  To do so, you need to right-click, click “New”, then “DWORD Value.”  The new name should be “MaxConnectionsPerServer”, and “MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server.”  Now double click the first one, then select “Decimal” and in the input box, put the number of strings that you want to transfer at the same time.  I would start with one, then skip 2, and then do 3-6.  You have already done 2, that is why you can skip it.  Do the same with the second DWORD that you created, and make sure that you ALWAYS make that value the same as the other one (Don’t forget to change it to Decimal).  Now close Regedit and restart your computer.



When I was doing the experiment, I based it off of a source that said 6 was the Max # of connections, but more recently, I have found sources that tell you to use a value of 10, sometimes even higher.  My best value out of the 6 was when it was set to 6 connections, but it didn't really make a big difference.  Plus, I timed it by hand (because that was about a year and a half ago, and I didn't know any programming )


----------



## munkyeetr

SubDude199 said:


> there is a much easier way to do it.. go to network connection, click on the connection that connects you to the internet, right click on it, select properties - then uncheck "Qos packet scheduler".. see:
> 
> compare that to what the walkthrew shows, thats what were doing is adjusting the packer scheduler, so if its diabled.. it cant scheduel anything..vola



That makes sense. Can anyone verify that? Someone running something other that XPP or Ultimate? See if it works for those systems to increase bandwidth.


----------



## rbxslvr

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Psched

Create the following:
Data Type: DWORD Value 
Value Name: NonBestEffortLimit
Setting for Value Data: [Enter as a Percentage / Default Value = 20]


I'm not positive... but it sounds about right


EDIT: Yep, the value was 0, I changed it through gpedit and checked it again, and it changed to the same number.

Do I win a prize?

EDIT2: Looks like the other 2 settings, "Set Timer Resolution" and "Limit Outstanding Packets" are also in that same key...

Outstanding packets - DWORD, MaxOutstandingSends (name of value), base = decimal

Set Timer Resolution - DWORD, TimerResolution (name of value), base = hex value


http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p120/rbxslvr/regedit.jpg



I could whip up a quick VB program to allow you home users to do this without the registry editor (for those reg-o-phobics out there)


----------



## ADE

how can a home XP do this? simple if possible? i aint reading all these posts. too many.


----------



## SubDude199

well be lazy, dont read it and dont gain..


post 79


----------



## rbxslvr

SubDude199 said:


> well be lazy, dont read it and dont gain..
> 
> 
> post 79



It didn't work for me (I have pro... but when I double click QoS, nothing happens... there is no properties window for it)


----------



## ADE

dont you mean 84?


----------



## munkyeetr

Nice work *rbxslvr*!


----------



## SubDude199

means look on that post


and everyone has proproties under right click menu


----------



## rbxslvr

munkyeetr said:


> Nice work *rbxslvr*!


Thanks... I have a bit nicer work right now... 

QoS Edit 1.0

5 lines of code... only one real line though 

*"*My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Psched", "NonBestEffortLimit", NumericUpDown1.Value, Microsoft.Win32.RegistryValueKind.DWord)*"*


----------



## ADE

how you use it?


----------



## rbxslvr

ADE said:


> how you use it?


My program?  You extract, install (I can't make a just plain old executable file for some reason), select your percentage (0% is what you want).  After that, you can uninstall if you want... (don't worry, not sypware or anything... scan if you wish).

It might require a restart to have any effect.  It does the same thing as I posted before, only with a REALLY simple UI


----------



## munkyeetr

rbxslvr said:


> My program?  You extract, install (I can't make a just plain old executable file for some reason), select your percentage (0% is what you want).  After that, you can uninstall if you want... (don't worry, not sypware or anything... scan if you wish).
> 
> It might require a restart to have any effect.  It does the same thing as I posted before, only with a REALLY simple UI



Nice. You mentioned maybe putting it in a .vbs file. That would be smoother, but that's just me. I'm biased in favour of hacks that don't require installation.

Either way, cheers!


----------



## rbxslvr

munkyeetr said:


> Nice. You mentioned maybe putting it in a .vbs file. That would be smoother, but that's just me. I'm biased in favour of hacks that don't require installation.
> 
> Either way, cheers!


I could use the bin in my solution's build... but I wasn't sure if that would work on any system... I'll work that out in about 5 hours (tomorrow) I'm gonna get some sleep


----------



## jedijeff123

rbxslvr said:


> My program?  You extract, install (I can't make a just plain old executable file for some reason), select your percentage (0% is what you want).  After that, you can uninstall if you want... (don't worry, not sypware or anything... scan if you wish).
> 
> It might require a restart to have any effect.  It does the same thing as I posted before, only with a REALLY simple UI



u get an over-the-internet pat on the back. lol
for some reason, it wont install on my compy. just says system update required


----------



## rbxslvr

jedijeff123 said:


> u get an over-the-internet pat on the back. lol
> for some reason, it wont install on my compy. just says system update required


That means you probably don't have the latest .Net Framework.

.Net 3.0

I think all you need is 2.0... so if 3.0 doesn't work, then try 2.0 (Although it should work).

If you own Vista, there will be no need for .Net framework, because it comes standard on Vista


----------



## rbxslvr

Ok... I uploaded the release build... so, try this one (no install required)


It still requires a .Net Framework update, but is less of a hassle because you don't have to install and uninstall.  (because this is just a .exe)


----------



## CentralViking19

you can do it on vista, but i did it on a school computer and our bandwidth is limited at the switch so i cant tell the difference in speeds


----------

